# Tomato plant growing in my tank??!



## BigNoobMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Hi all.

So recently I fed my shrimp some fresh tomato, and I didn’t think to remove the seeds. Now I have several tall tomato stems from the seeds. So just a few questions because i’m lost.
Is this normal? 
Should I remove them or wait and see what happens? 
I just can’t believe i’ve got underwater tomato plants growing in a fish tank, seems a bit ridiculous!


----------



## BigNoobMan (Dec 17, 2017)

A photo for evidence, there’s lots of other stems but it was difficult to get a good photo.


----------



## corgifishkeeper (Apr 27, 2018)

a seedling plant underwater doesnt always mean the plant can survive or thrive there. we soaked seeds in water to help them sprout all the time and most seeds will sprout submerged but not necessary can survive under water. Some plant stem can survived under water but the leaves cant and will melt under water.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

I would say leave it, tomatoes are grown hydroponically all the time, so there shouldn't be any harm to the fish.


----------



## babystarz (Sep 25, 2012)

This is cool, I say leave it in and see how it does!


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

theatermusic87 said:


> I would say leave it, tomatoes are grown hydroponically all the time, so there shouldn't be any harm to the fish.


Big difference between hydroponics, where only the roots are exposed to the water, and growing fully submerged. Marijuana is grown hydroponically as well, but certainly wouldn't survive in my fish tank. 

Your tomato plant will start to decay soon. Being so small, it will have very little impact on water quality, but I prefer to not let things decay because of the additional organics it'll add to the water. Your shrimp might chow down on it as it breaks down though!


----------



## BigNoobMan (Dec 17, 2017)

In that case i’ll leave them in, just as an experiment to see what happens! 
Worst case they’ll break down and the shrimp can have an organic dinner!


----------



## Jontym (Mar 2, 2018)

Remove them. They will die but also tomato plants produce substances on the stems and leaves that can be dangerous to insects. Just remove them. 
Plant them in pots and enjoy them as tomato plants if you like.


----------



## Beccanne (May 4, 2018)

@mgeorges XD


----------



## Jolty (May 29, 2018)

Remove them. Tomato plants are toxic. 
However, don't destroy them! Plant them in your garden or pot them next to your tank. Tomato plants are awesome.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

so like how does that @mgeorges know that weed don't grow in his tank?!?!?!? LOL


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

Maybe he fed it to his shrimp and didn't think to remove the seeds...


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

In a general sense you can't really "drowned" plants.. 
Water damage occurs when water replaces Oxygen in the soil...

Roots deprived of O2 die..


something most don't think about..

so apparently your tank water has plenty of O2.. 

Obviously other factors eventually kick in killing plants not "accustomed" to submersion..


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

AbbeysDad said:


> so like how does that @mgeorges know that weed don't grow in his tank?!?!?!? LOL


Don't ask questions! :grin2:



Wobblebonk said:


> Maybe he fed it to his shrimp and didn't think to remove the seeds...


Hahaha...you guys are too much.


----------

